# headaches at 40weeks +3days



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi

I'm 3 days overdue - haven't been concerned at all, and really enjoying some real chill-out time at home. But I've had a tension-type headache since yesterday morning... can anyone advise if it's anything to be concerned about? I've been completely lucky and healthy throughout my pregnancy, and never had abnormal blood pressure, or anything. Just don't know where the headache can be coming from, or maybe that's completely normal and nothing to worry about...?

I've tried paracetamol and it hasn't made any difference. Thing is, I had a bad head injury 15 years ago (am very lucky to be here!) and now and again get migraines, usually stress- or tiredness-related. And this feels just the same, just not nearly as bad as a migraine, or anything. I'm just surprised if it is stress, as I feel totally positive about everything (though maybe you can't help some tension underneath?!)

Thanks in advance for any advice and hope I've posted on the right board.

Lisa xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The end of pregnacy is an awful time physically, as you are exhausted, and this may be the case with you at the mo.  If this headache persists, or you feel that you are more swollen than usual, please ring your hospital, and they can check you over.  Your blood pressure may have decided to go up, even if it hasn't been before.  Give it another hour, and give them a ring, if there's no change.

Let us know,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, emilycaitlin, will do that.

Lots of luck to you xx


----------

